# 2 week old Kits eating strawberries?



## SweetBun (Apr 5, 2014)

We are to get one of these kits in May, but I just saw a pic the owner posted and they are eating strawberries..  Should I be concerned?  I always fed my bunnies pellets until they were older.

Thanks


----------



## animalmom (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd be concerned.  First off there isn't anything better suited for young kits than mom's milk.  Second, it is my understanding that their digestive system really isn't developed to the point where they can safely digest fresh green things.  They would do OK, not a good idea, but OK, with dried green things, like dehydrated lettuce.  I hold off giving any fresh, not dry, food to kits until they are close to 6 months old.  This includes fruit items. 

Yeah, is it cute to see little things eating, sure... but that isn't necessarily the best thing to do.

It always struck me that prevention of something is easier than fixing something once it is broke.  Green watery things, like fresh lettuce, and fruit CAN give young kits the runs -- huge upset intestinal discomfort that can be tricky to cure.  Better to avoid.

But, hey, that's just my opinion and I am not a Vet, nor do I play one on TV.  However, my evil twin does... just saying.

It could be that these kits are ok with the strawberries... I don't know how they were raised, maybe the doe ate strawberries every day of her pregnancy.  Too many variable to think about.  It just doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't know that you should be concerned; if you aren't getting one until May. By that time, they will either have proven themselves to be tough enough to deal with this, or have died because of it.

I don't think it is a good idea to be feeding strawberries to 2-week-old kits. At that age, the kits are just starting to eat solid food, and their gut flora are getting established. Strawberries are pretty high in sugar; feeding high-sugar foods can result in yeasts and other undesirables growing in the digestive system, rather than the beneficial bacteria that actually aid in digestion. That can lead to chronic diarrhea and other digestive disturbances. 

Strawberries are also pretty acidic. Granted, they are nutritious acids like Ascorbic Acid and Citric Acid, but rabbits' digestive systems aren't designed to handle highly acidic foods. Once again, the bunnies may suffer from serious digestive disturbances as a result, which may be fatal in buns that young.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree that treats like strawberries are not the best for any rabbit, especially in large quantities and especially so young. 

However, I have watched the poops and had good luck with fresh grass at about 4 weeks.

You might want to casually ask the seller if they've ever had a problem while feeding treats to kits so young... and then consider buying from someone else. From my understanding, upsetting the digestive tract very young can cause long term permanent change in the digestive function of that rabbit.

Just IMO.


----------



## SweetBun (Apr 26, 2014)

just to clarify, we aren't buying this bun.  A friend is giving it to us because she rescued a pair of buns from a parking lot and had a surprise 2 weeks later.  5 kits.  Vet said the kits are healthy and have no issues as of yesterday.  So in 9 days we will have one most likely unless she finds elsewhere for them.  Apparently the vet isnt concerned that the kits have eaten fruit so early.  IMO its early too.


----------



## Marinea (Apr 29, 2014)

From the time my kits open their eyes, they get a sprinkling of oats and pellets in their nest box. Once they are out of the box, they get to eat any greens I am feeding their mom, usually romaine, dandelions, strawberry leaves, blackberry leaves and canes. This is, of course, in addition to their pellets and hay.

I don't give kits that young treats like strawberries though. I would be very concerned about diarrhea or even possibly weaning enteritis.


----------



## SweetBun (May 2, 2014)

I don't think she gave them to them I think fro a recent convo that she gave momma strawberries and the kits nibbled on them.  She said she gives them daily cabbage, cucumbers and carrots with timothy and pellets.


----------

